# How to ship the plants?



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, I wanted to know how to ship Live plants within Ontario.
Please help me with the

Canada Post Fee & other details regarding shipping the live plants.

any information is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How many plants? How much are you looking to spend on shipping?

Usually, 2 day/1 day (expresspost) is about $8 - 10 for a small package (box) of plants.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

The buyer is willing to accept the posting fees.
I don't know how much is the weight of the plants yet.
Where can I find the box in which I can ship the plants?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Really, any box is fine for shipping.

I have seen people just wrap plants in wet paper towel/newspaper, put that into a ziplock bag, and finally, into a bubble wrapped envelope.


----------

